
Data Science and AI for Kids - anupsurendran
https://www.Pathway.ai
======
anupsurendran
I just created a whole playlist of what I think kids should learn for basic
data analysis here :
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLoDI7JNsZEp8aNw2OaaOJ...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLoDI7JNsZEp8aNw2OaaOJmhg2aWDfMgkv)

------
anupsurendran
Kids were out on summer vacation and I started a Khanacademy style youtube
video for Kids to get introduced to Data Science and AI. I am only introducing
programming concepts on an as needed basis. Would love feedback and thoughts
on how to improve this. My intent was 1. to get them used to other real
environments than mit scratch 2. To start with Data Exploration first and then
get into ML 3. Use simpler gaming concepts and techniques as it gets tougher
to grasp these skills

